# Found It!



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Some of you may remember about two weeks ago I posted a thread about trying to find a place a friend and I went and caught a couple of bass and some bream. Well, today after fishing at Quintette Landing and having no luck, I decided I was going to run up 29 and follow almost every road to the right off it and see where it took me. After an hour or so, I found the spot - it is located off of Bluff Springs Road. It will be my destination tomorrow morning early.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good deal and good luck.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck, will be loaded and waiting on a report, lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Eureka! :thumbup:


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Another spot you might want to try is Beck's Lake.

http://www.beckslakefishcamp.com/

Or Fillingim Landing off Jack's Branch road

http://www.nwfwater.com/Lands/Recreation/Area/Perdido-River/Fillingim-Landing


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

afishanado said:


> Another spot you might want to try is Beck's Lake.
> 
> http://www.beckslakefishcamp.com/
> 
> ...


Beck's lake is great if you can find the bedding bluegills.....I remember one week when I was around 10 we went out every day for a week and limited with fileting size bull gills each day. My grandfather retired from the mill(bag plant I believe) in the 80's after 30 years so he had access to spring lake and I think there was a landing there....its been years since I've been there so don't remember the specifics..


----------



## swifgriff (Jun 30, 2016)

Spring Lake is now members only......sad.....I had some good times there back in the 70's


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lots of us had good times at Spring Lake, or so I have heard.That was a great place to go and hang out.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

That was before my time....my dad graduated from Tate in around '68 I believe so he would've known those good times everyone speaks of. My grandfather had a membership I believe since he worked @ the mill.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Cotton Lake off 29 close to Pine Barren Creek. Close to Camp of the Pines .


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

et tu Yellow Boat?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pic is of me at Spring Lake in 1974. I was catching little bluegills, mashing them and tossing them to the gator. Good times!


----------

